# Bloodline info..



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Gladiator Kennels has two dogs, Crunch and Rhianna. 

I would like to find out some more info on these two dogs and their "bloodline"(what is it), and your opinions (if any) on them 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Gladiator Kennels
Gladiator Kennels
what exactly are you looking for? there peds are there if thats what you need 
I like how they OFA health checked crunch , but it doesnt look like rhianna is done. Are you looking at getting a pup off these 2 dogs ? or what exactly do you need to know?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

oh.. just wanted to know the history of the ped,, the red ranger dogs.. amberlite.. 
but wilder needs no introduction to me.. what would you call a pup off the two of them? 
have any of the dogs in their peds made any significant impacts?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I believe Red Ranger is OFRN. AmberLite... I'd have to look them up, but I'm thinking the line was started by someone who's a UKC judge. (Don't want to be too specific because that's when I end up being dead wrong. LOL!)


----------

